# Do You Have A Library Card...And If So, How Do You Use Your Public Library?



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2014)

We get books from the Library about every two weeks in the colder Months, less in the Summer Months.  Mostly a couple bags of Mystry Novels for myself and Home Decorating books for my Wife.  To sum it up: Books R Us!   What about you?


----------



## Misty (Sep 25, 2014)

Love to read, and I get ebooks online to my Ipad from the library, Meanderer. Very handy. Mysteries are among my favorites among many other genres.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 25, 2014)

One of the things I do when researching an area to move to is find out the nearest location of my library, I make use of it quite often.  The one that was nearest me temporarily moved to the mall, which is only a five minute bus ride away, they are due to return to it's original location which is just a mile or less walk up the road from me.

I rent books, in printed, cd form and ones they lend to you via your computer.  I also rent movies and sometimes music, once and a while, I may take part in some of their public activities and I do make purchases from their used book store.  I read some of everything including, fiction, non-fiction, home improvement/decor.  

At one time I worked as a children's librarian, also did some time working in the school library earning credits and a few extra dollars.  Very much enjoyed working with the children, was a great experience.


----------



## pchrise (Sep 25, 2014)

*If you have a library card you can access a lot of library content from home with your computer* *and avoid the noise*. *Also they have limited computers, so just bring yours and no need to wait. So for me do not need to go anymore*
 																								[h=1]Community Access & Public Libraries[/h]*http://ipac.umd.edu/survey/analysis/community-access-public-libraries*


----------



## Debby (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a library card but we live in a rural area so the library nearest me just can't hold a candle to the Internet.  And other than the internet, my book purchases are mostly done through Abe Books.  It's an online shopping sight and I can get used books that way so my 'recycling' gene can feel good.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2014)

I guess libraries have changed, because librarians have changed!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a library card, though I rarely visit the library.


----------



## Pam (Sep 25, 2014)

There's a small library just a few minutes away from me and I use it most weeks. It's a great place and great staff. As well as borrowing books there are also various activities going on throughout the year. The other day I went along to listen to poetry and prose put on by a local group. This morning they are hosting the annual Macmillan Coffee morning (cancer support) coffee/tea, homemade cakes, raffles, tombola, various items to buy so my friend and I will be going along.


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2014)

I have two library cards ( different libraries ) and use the library weekly. I love having conversations with the staff members there about great new books, film, and classic rock music. Libraries get a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, it is a real Community place as well.  We also enjoy bumping into neighbors and old friends occasionally, and having a chance to talk.  It has recently had an overhaul and has been remodeled, and is a pleasant place.  Information retrieval has changed, and will never be the same.

View attachment 9870View attachment 9871


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a library card, but don't go as much as I used to.  I do a lot on the internet, and we have a book exchange place right nearby.  My sister and I get a big bag of books, which we take turns reading and then we take the bag back and get more.  I guess the book exchange sort of serves as the library for us. We are both voracious readers, as was our mother.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, I have a library card, but have not used it in years....ebooks for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't... but our library has interesting lectures and we attend those.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 26, 2014)

I sure do have a card , & MUST have books to read in the house, just like must have coffee & cat food. i go to 3 different branches, partly depending where my errands are thAt day, or their individual atmosphere. Occasionaly will sit & read mags that i like but dont want to spend $ on, like New Yorker, Nat Geo. They sometimes have little programs or mini-concerts too. Every time i go, makes me feel good to see how well the libraries are used by people of all ages. i dont borrow dvds or music, dont have a player for them. Not at all into ebooks, like the feel of paper much better. Sometimes they sell surplus, like when they have extras of popular books after the demand drops, $1 for paperback, $2 for hardcover. can get on a wait list for popular books also.


----------



## Justme (Sep 26, 2014)

I download books onto my Kindle which is much more convenient, I couldn't be bothered with a library.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2014)

I do have a card but with Kindle handy I hardly use it.
The last time I was in our library, the lady at the desk took my card and said, "Oh, I see you have expired."
I looked at her and said, "Well ma'am, I felt pretty good when I got up this Morning."
We both had a chuckle over that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I used to drain library resources on a weekly basis (books, videos, magazines, music) until I got an iPad.  Now I can do everything online and use my library card number to take out books.  Videos come from Netflix, music from iTunes, magazines from aps.  This technology came right at the right time as I reach advanced aging, and with a long winter ahead...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2014)

I go to the neighborhood public library when my online book club doesn't come through soon enough with a book.   
But I've really gotten lazy about wanting to make those runs.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2014)

Remember the old book a month club? Use to get a lot of books this way.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Remember the old book a month club? Use to get a lot of books this way.



I belong to an online  book club that will send you 2-4-6-8-10 books a month, depending on what you sign up for.  I'm getting 4 a month at present ... read a couple, send them back, and they will send 2 more on the way while I still have 2.    
This system works for me.   I am just old-fashioned,  and like the hard copy of books.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have a library card, though I rarely visit the library.




Im
 like you too,The last few years and all these budget cuts has taking a toll on the cities libraries.
They cut almost 75% of magazines subcriptions.
Biggest problem I see is the type of people now using the 30 free computers or the homeless just hanging around all day in and outside the library. There is a large cigarette container outside the door of the library,so for every 1 cigarett making it to the container there are 5 more on the ground.sad...


----------



## oakapple (Sep 26, 2014)

I do have a library card [though I may have expired too Pappy!] I have not used it for about 2 years. Having a Kindle and buying cheaply from Amazon changed things for me. Plus our libraries in this county [all counties have differing policies] want the books back in 2 weeks time or they fine you huge amounts.Friends/relatives get me book tokens for presents too, there are some good bookshops in Oxford.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 26, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Im
> like you too,The last few years and all these budget cuts has taking a toll on the cities libraries.
> They cut almost 75% of magazines subcriptions.
> Biggest problem I see is the type of people now using the 30 free computers or the homeless just hanging around all day in and outside the library. There is a large cigarette container outside the door of the library,so for every 1 cigarett making it to the container there are 5 more on the ground.sad...



One of the biggest pet peeves I has when I was working for my county's libray was when they started installing more and more computers for the general public to use for hours on end, even worse, some places they it's legal for them to look at porn on these library pcs.  I didn't mind when they were used to help the school kids to research projects, but that's basically all a lot of people come into the library for these days is to use the computers and the free wi-fi.  That's partly why funds are being pulled out, they just aren't getting the numbers.  

What some say about it not being quiet, I really don't know where these noisy libraries are, I would have showed these patrons the door and none of the libraries I've visited over the past few years allow more than a whisper, they have separate meeting and rooms for or areas for people to do tutoring where necessary.  When I do tutoring, I always check to make sure the library I'm going to teach my esl students in have a separate room as well.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 26, 2014)

There are several nice things about checking e-books out from the library.

1- You can get the latest best sellers free. 

2- You can do it from your home, car or even a mountain top. 

3- No overdue fines ~~~~~ ever. You check the book out for two weeks. At the end of two weeks it's gone.... poof!  If you haven't finished reading it, you can renew it once. Most libraries only allow one renewal. But it you haven't finished the darn thing in a month, you probably aren't going to finish it anyway.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

I have collected old books over the years, and reading a hundred year old book is like a time machine of sorts.  I don't think "books" printed today or e-books could be around a hundred years from now.  I can't imagine having a thousand books on a kindle. I like turning the pages of a real book. I like real book-markers.  I like bookshelves. There are still people who like to play solitaire using a real deck.

View attachment 9951


----------



## Ina (Sep 26, 2014)

Meandered, I love books too, but I like ability to make the print as big as I need to be able to read.  I still collect books, but I try not to invest to much money in them anymore. We had a fire, and lost several thousand dollars, aside from the much loved collections I had acquired. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

View attachment 9955


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2014)

Shipper said:


> The last book I checked out had a large spot on a page that looked suspiciously like blood. I have since gone 100% to eBooks.



Probably Ketchup. 
View attachment 9963


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2014)

View attachment 9968


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 9968



That's my granddaughter!  ..  she feels so deprived when she goes to our local public library with me.. 
But least she has the satisfaction of having her own card at the school library where she takes books out on her own.


----------



## Susie (Sep 29, 2014)

I have 3 library cards.
But my fav. library is located in a nearby suburb where maybe only 50% of the pop. speak or read English, maybe that's the reason I often find the latest edition of books, most in pristine condition; and even better you are able to buy used books for the princely sum of 5 for one Australian dollar (a gold coin). Have found some real gems over the years, give away most books these days to neighbors, friends and family (trying to declutter the place).
That's where a reader really comes in handy, do have a kindle for that purpose, have downloaded a lot of German books (still unread!). Being a fast reader, I find books more satisfying(constantly swiping the kindle seems harder than turning the pages of a book!)
                         I love books!!!        :fun:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2014)

Susie said:


> Have found some real gems over the years, give away most books these days to neighbors, friends and family (trying to declutter the place).
> 
> I love books!!!        :fun:


Good point Susie!  I like to give books as gifts too.

View attachment 10017


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2014)

View attachment 10024


----------



## oakapple (Sep 29, 2014)

nthego: Meanderer!


----------



## LogicsHere (Sep 30, 2014)

Just last year I got myself a new library card as our library had changed significantly since the last time I was there. I wanted to look at some books on retirement planning that I had seen on Amazon. Unfortunately with my job and then looking after my mother, I don't get to go often, but at least I have my card should I want to. Most of my reading is magazines and books that I've downloaded onto my Kindle. I've been reading a lot of "how to" books lately, small ones but have managed to squeeze a few Debbie Macomber books in a few weeks ago.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2014)

View attachment 10048


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2014)

View attachment 10061


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2014)

We have Andrew Carnegie to thank for the many libraries built by his funding, in Scotland and the US (and throughout the world).  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnegie_library


----------



## AprilT (Oct 1, 2014)

I should have been taking pics of the progression of the construction of their rebuilding of the library up the road from me.  It used to be a one level small building, it will be two, maybe three levels by completion and open for business in Jan/Feb. I'm looking forward to visiting it when they're all done.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I should have been taking pics of the progression of the construction of their rebuilding of the library up the road from me.  It used to be a one level small building, it will be two, maybe three levels by completion and open for business in Jan/Feb. I'm looking forward to visiting it when they're all done.


That sounds great!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL!  You are so bad, I bet you spent a lot of time in the corner.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2014)

View attachment 10138


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

View attachment 10178


----------

